# Wireless network adapter problem(s)



## Poimen (Jan 2, 2009)

So I thought at one time that something was interfering with my wireless signal. Sometimes the signal would die and then I couldn't get anything until I restarted my computer.

But... I happened to be checking my 'Device Manager' during a recent episode and it turns out when this happens there no is listing for my wireless adapter. It's as if it disappeared. I turn the modem (manually) off and on but nothing shows up. I scan for hardware changes and nothing happens. After I boot up I check to see if the drivers need to be updated and it tells me that they are fine. 

So what is going on?

Specs: Toshiba Satellite (laptop), Windows Vista, with Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter.


----------



## Poimen (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes, always.


----------



## Poimen (Jan 2, 2009)

"Wilma!"

Oh sorry I meant "Fred!" (Greco) can you help me out?!


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jan 3, 2009)

Maybe the info on this site might help: Atheros AR5007EG - Bad WLAN performance | RemkoWeijnen.nl


----------



## kamaujackson811 (Jan 3, 2009)

Poimen said:


> So I thought at one time that something was interfering with my wireless signal. Sometimes the signal would die and then I couldn't get anything until I restarted my computer.
> 
> But... I happened to be checking my 'Device Manager' during a recent episode and it turns out when this happens there no is listing for my wireless adapter. It's as if it disappeared. I turn the modem (manually) off and on but nothing shows up. I scan for hardware changes and nothing happens. After I boot up I check to see if the drivers need to be updated and it tells me that they are fine.
> 
> ...



The exact thing happens with my laptop, especially when transferring from a wired connection. Most of the problems occur when I put the computer to sleep and then travel.

What is your router model? Is it a Linksys wrt54g by chance?


----------



## Matthew1034 (Jan 3, 2009)

Maybe re-installing the driver will help:

http://download.boulder.ibm.com/ibmdl/pub/pc/pccbbs/access_ibm_br/7kcna5ww.exe


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 3, 2009)

It could be shutting down incorrectly due to your Power settings. My notebook will turn off the WLAN to save energy and, once, it kept doing it when it shouldn't have until I rebooted.


----------



## Poimen (Jan 3, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> It could be shutting down incorrectly due to your Power settings. My notebook will turn off the WLAN to save energy and, once, it kept doing it when it shouldn't have until I rebooted.



There is an option once can check (or uncheck) in the Device Manager area with regards to power saving but either option has done little to rectify the problem. 

Looking through the threads of some other forums it seems there is no easy fix. It appears that Vista is not very stable with the drivers of some of the hardware in certain computers. I suspect that these things will be ironed out over time but for now I think I will just have to live with it.


----------

